# medicinal application on tongue



## arcosas (Jun 5, 2009)

One of our pediatric offices came in with the question of what CPT should be coded for lingual application of Gentian violet applied to thrush (male patient 11 mos old)? DOS in March. Originally coded surgery 41599, of course was not paid. What CPT should be used?


----------



## dmaec (Jun 5, 2009)

an E/M (office visit), appropriate level, documentation supporting level and dx thrush...


----------



## LLovett (Jun 5, 2009)

Not sure about this but 

T1503  
Administration of medication, other than oral and/or injectable, by a health care agency/professional, per visit  

The T codes are designed for use by Medicaid state agencies to establish codes for items for which there are no permanent national codes but for which codes are necessary to administer the Medicaid program (T codes are not accepted by Medicare but can be used by private insurers). This range of codes describes nursing and home health-related services, substance abuse treatment, and certain training-related procedures. 

Just a guess on my part

Laura, CPC


----------



## arcosas (Jun 5, 2009)

dmaec,
Original E/M 99213 (Dxs 461.9 & 112.0) was paid. Pediatrician is just looking for charge for the application/administration of the Gentian violet.


----------



## arcosas (Jun 5, 2009)

Donna & Laura,

Perhaps, *T1502*? I mean, tongue is considered oral.



Angelica


----------



## dmaec (Jun 5, 2009)

there "isn't" a charge -  it's included in the E/M ...
sort of like when they get an asprin in the office,  you can't bill for that either, it's included in the E/M.

Gentian violet is an antiseptic dye, available without a prescription.  (shouldn't swallow it) Avoid swallowing any of the medicine.


----------



## LLovett (Jun 5, 2009)

The tongue is, but the medication is topical correct? I think oral and I think of swallowing it but that is just my take on it.

Laura, CPC


----------



## arcosas (Jun 5, 2009)

Ladies, pediatrician has been informed that service included with E/M. Thanks for your help.

& yes, Donna, am familiar with Gentian violet... my dad's a doc & I remember that AWFUL purple crap as a kid


----------



## dmaec (Jun 5, 2009)

nods...right.. leaves you purple (where ever it's used)... included in the E/M.. not separately billable.thankfully I never had to have it, nor did my kids..!  But I've seen the *purple mouths*!!


----------

